# Pork and Hops Grand Junction Colorado September 10, 11, and 12th



## bbally (Aug 29, 2010)

If some of you in the area have not done a competition and want to do one.  I have some room on my team for a couple people for the Pork and Hops event. 

We took on a 1000 person catering for that weekend, so my catering crew will be gone.  If it is something you would like to do let me know I have the room and could use the help.

Novices and first timers welcome.  I can get you through it.


----------



## bbally (Sep 9, 2010)

Still have two openings if anyone is interested.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 9, 2010)

Sounds like it would be fun Bob but wont be able to make it.


----------

